# Hand Painted acl label on Orange Crush Bottle



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

sometimes I see things when I'm searching thru antique malls which are just so bizarre no one would believe me unless I took a picture . this would be one of those stories


saw this at an antique mall in southern Ontario , just a typical amber orange crush bottle . but someone has definitely hand painted the acl label on the front . and they didn't even do a nice job , lines aren't straight and colour not accurate for the label as it should be orange not brown . the back appears to be untouched although faded 


its just so odd I didn't know what to think of it , and they wanted $20 for it , which I though was insane . I'm not even sure its worth anything , I'm not sure why anyone would want it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2018)

I see so many ridiculous prices on bottles these days.  I don't know about Ontario, but around here it's hard to find anything worth buying anymore.  I don't know what happened.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 9, 2018)

What happened was EBAY and people becoming dealers that don't have a clue on what something is worth.


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> What happened was EBAY and people becoming dealers that don't have a clue on what something is worth.



I think some of these dealers realised there was a small % of bottle collectors willing to pay top dollar to get certain items and so they set there price at top dollar.

but in doing so they over priced there items in the minds of new and more average collectors who don't have deep pockets 


some of these sellers could of also overpaid for these bottles in the past so they had to price them high to try and get there money out , if possible , if anyone is willing to pay more then they did


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I see so many ridiculous prices on bottles these days.  I don't know about Ontario, but around here it's hard to find anything worth buying anymore.  I don't know what happened.




well this bottle is just odd to begin with , I personally think its a candidate for glass recycling at this point , certainly not worth $20 


I'm not sure about prices but our antique industry seems to be scaling back after a few years of significant growth , a number of places seem to be closing all of a sudden , you think they'd be looking at more realistic prices so things actually sold , not crazy never going to sell , sit on the shelve forever ever prices 


although small scale retail in general is doing poorly here , being Christmas I walked thru a couple shopping malls this weekend , some the amount of vacancies was shocking , in Orillia Ontario ( Orillia Square Mall ) is a large hole where the ( Target store ) used to be and in main part of mall I counted at least 12 vacant stores , walking thru it seemed like a ghost mall , although it still seemed busy with other people , not sure where they were going as so few stores were open , maybe people just wanted to be inside cause it was cold out


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2018)

Retail is doing pretty bad here as well.  I was on St Laurent Boulevard (Montreal's legendary commercial street) and there were so many shuttered storefronts.  A lot of what was open was just restaurants.  The antique row is almost entirely gone.  There seems to be a never-ending demand for trendy restaurants but little else.  Seems like it's just going to get worse with Amazon becoming increasingly popular.  I won't miss the shopping malls, but there's definitely something lost with the decline of main street shopping.


----------



## BottleDragon (Dec 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> I'm not sure about prices but our antique industry seems to be scaling back after a few years of significant growth , a number of places seem to be closing all of a sudden , you think they'd be looking at more realistic prices so things actually sold , not crazy never going to sell , sit on the shelve forever ever prices



Seems to me perhaps the market is in a holding pattern right now. There was a boom in antiques 5-10 years ago as baby boomer's parents passed on or went into nursing homes. Now those antiques have been absorbed into the market, so there's less stuff out there to buy and prices are marked up accordingly.

Baby boomers are content to hold onto their collections, so it will be some time before that stuff makes its way onto the market, but lower prices in the future are pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

BottleDragon said:


> Seems to me perhaps the market is in a holding pattern right now. There was a boom in antiques 5-10 years ago as baby boomer's parents passed on or went into nursing homes. Now those antiques have been absorbed into the market, so there's less stuff out there to buy and prices are marked up accordingly.
> 
> Baby boomers are content to hold onto their collections, so it will be some time before that stuff makes its way onto the market, but lower prices in the future are pretty much a guarantee.



I think the picking shows helped boost interest , the loss of Canadian pickers on History channel hurt as it increased interest and knowledge in Canadian items . although might of also convinced people there stuff was worth way more than it was 


its no doubt a lot of baby boomers are holding onto a lot of stuff , most areas of collecting face a problem of way too many aging older collectors and far too few younger people taking interest in collection those items


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Retail is doing pretty bad here as well.  I was on St Laurent Boulevard (Montreal's legendary commercial street) and there were so many shuttered storefronts.  A lot of what was open was just restaurants.  The antique row is almost entirely gone.  There seems to be a never-ending demand for trendy restaurants but little else.  Seems like it's just going to get worse with Amazon becoming increasingly popular.  I won't miss the shopping malls, but there's definitely something lost with the decline of main street shopping.



the indoor malls seem to be seeing the greatest decline here with the exception of a few of the most popular and trendy ones . I only know of 1 antique store in an indoor shopping mall , in Kingston Ontario there is actually a fairly descent antique market in one of the older malls , its across from a dollarama which makes it seem out of place 

most downtowns actually seem to have a lot of open stores although it can vary ( downtown North Bay was rather quiet ) , there seems to be a lot of high end decorating places popping up here for some reason . they seem to have some antiques on display or in windows but don't sell antiques. but I doubt they survive long term , once the trends change and such they'd like disappear too


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah malls are in a pretty dire place right now, at least some boutique type stores serve a niche enough market to survive against the online retailers but the chains have a harder time convincing people to come in.  I can't remember the last time I decided to go to a mall to shop.  At least with main streets you get people who are in the area for other reasons and stop in.  Malls, at least the suburban ones, only get foot traffic from people who are deliberately going on a shopping trip.  It's becoming less and less of an ideal place for a business to locate, and the rents generally aren't going down very much even as revenues are.  A lot of small indoor malls, especially, seem to be on the verge of shutting down.  Ottawa has one which is amazingly still open despite having only two shops in it left open.  Though I'd rather have it be the malls dying and downtowns surviving, considering that in the 70s and 80s it was the complete opposite.  A lot of smaller cities are still suffering from the effects of the malls moving in forty years ago.


----------

